# Catechism of the Catholic Church--Differences between 1st and 2nd editions



## Pilgrim (Jul 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how significant the changes were between the 1994 and 1997 editions of the CCC? (Those are the dates of the English translations.) 

After years of having the mass market paperback of the 2nd edition, I recently came across an inexpensive hardcover copy. I thought it would be a good idea to have it. But I've since realized that it is the 1994 edition. In the preface of the 2nd edition, JP II writes that it is the result of suggestions they received and so on. It is "revised in accordance with the official Latin text promulgated by Pope John Paul II."


----------



## ZackF (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't have the paragraph numbers handy but the teachings on capital punishment moved to the left in the 1997 edition.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 13, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> I don't have the paragraph numbers handy but the teachings on capital punishment moved to the left in the 1997 edition.



Thanks. I will try to ask in a Catholic forum. I'm guessing I'm probably better off just getting rid of the 1st edn unless there's some compelling reason to keep it (such as something that is arguably a change in teaching).


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 13, 2014)

It appears that this may be what I am looking for: Saint Charles Borromeo Catholic Church of Picayune, MS - Faith - Catechism of the Catholic Church - Edito Typica 2nd Ed


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2014)

I just access the current version online from the Vatican web site when I want to consult it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 13, 2014)

I have the 97 edition but nothing to compare it with. I would probably rely on the most recent for factuality.


----------

